# December meeting trades



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Since we didn't have a chance to do much trading last month, here's a place to list your wishes and give-aways.

My give-aways:
_Hygrophila polysperma _'Sunset'
_Eleocharis vivipera_
_Helanthium tenellum_

My wishes:
A few red cherry shrimp to freshen the genetics of my breeding colony.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> My wishes:
> A few red cherry shrimp to freshen the genetics of my breeding colony.


Me too, I can bring you some RCS... If you are able to bring me some of yours I'll be very grateful, if not no problem, I'll bring you some anyways.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking for tiger and black tiger shrimp, black cherry and CRS.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Michael, I have plenty to swap if you'd like.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

speaking of shrimp, I saw some one selling yellows on craigslist. not sure if it was jax or not. if i remember right, the person was in arlington.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

give aways, 

a little glosso... I got to re do the tank, dumb angelfish got under the driftwood and died. and got to take the driftwood to get to the angelfish...

will also have some rotella - rounfolia(spelling?) / incida.

shrimp/ micro sword, any thing cool.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm bringing some 
Rotala macrandra 'Japan'
Ranunuclus inundatus
Najas sp. 'Roraima'
Eleocaris sp - I think it's 'belem'

and whatever else grows too much!


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

although i can't come to the trade, i have some hornwort, some rotala rotund? that i can throw in for someone to come by


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll be bringing some frogbit, sunset hygro, 2-3 stems of the "willow" looking plant (don't know the name), and of course duckweed is free with everything as its nearly impossible for me to separate it out 

I'm looking for some new shrimp and some glosso or some form of carpeting grass if anyone has any to trade...


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

RandallW201 said:


> I'll be bringing some frogbit, sunset hygro, 2-3 stems of the "willow" looking plant (don't know the name), and of course duckweed is free with everything as its nearly impossible for me to separate it out
> 
> I'm looking for some new shrimp and some glosso or some form of carpeting grass if anyone has any to trade...


I have some hair grass (both dwarf and normal size). It's not much, but I can bring it if you like.

I'm looking for Christmas moss if anyone has any extra.


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

hello everyone i plan on joining the group and coming to my first meeting this sunday. I am new to the hobby so i really dont have any plants for trade. if you are feeling in the spirit i have started a new tank two weeks ago thats a little bare and needs some plants. whatever you have extra of will be really appreciated. ill bring a cake or some dessert since i dont have any aquarium plants or fish for trade. lol please help me out with the plants. see yall sunday


Chris and Tyler


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome Chris and Tyler! There are almost always extra plants, so don't worry if you don't have plants to trade. The trade table can be confusing to beginners, so don't hesitate to ask for advice about what will grow best in your tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I also noticed that i got a few anbuis, and some vals in my 10g... also good for the beginers starting up, i will bring those. they are easy hardy low light plants.


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

sounds great guys also i have to ask is the group once a month? and does it usually meet on sundays or saturdays?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, chris and taylor it's been sunday's once amount... but us members hang out and trade plants more then once a month.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm also looking to become a member Sunday..looking forward to meet everyone. I'm setting up my 75 tank tonight so i will need a lot of plants so if anyone have extra please bring some i will be happy for buy them as i don't have any to trade right now. I'm setting up low-tech tank with miracle grow layer topped with fine gravel.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Ben, you are more than welcome to take plants home for your new tank. Because this will be your first meeting, you don't know that we have an informal policy that there are no plant sales among members--only trades and gifts.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking forward to meeting all the new members! Don't forget to bring munchies or drinks (sodas, tea, etc.).

Looking forward to a great meeting!


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm not going to make it to this meeting, but I'm hoping Santa brings me the co2 rig that I want so I can put more than just java fern and Xmas moss in my 55gallon. 

I guess in January I'll be in the same boat as some of the others, looking forward to any and all plant donations to get my aquarium started off right.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

can I make a weird request... if you have some empty beer cans and soda cans, I would like to have them no I'm not going to turn them in for money.... 

I'm being a little big of micro sword, a little bit of glosso, some rotela routunofilia, anubias and vals...


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Unfortunately Jim is not doing very good since his back surgery prior to Thanksgiving so I'm not going to be able to attend the g2g. I wish each of you safe travel and a great celebration.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> Unfortunately Jim is not doing very good since his back surgery prior to Thanksgiving so I'm not going to be able to attend the g2g. I wish each of you safe travel and a great celebration.


So sorry Tanya! Give Jim our best "Get Well" wishes!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> So sorry Tanya! Give Jim our best "Get Well" wishes!


I will and thank you.


----------

